

FBI pressures Internet providers to install surveillance software - declan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57596791-38/fbi-pressures-internet-providers-to-install-surveillance-software/

======
declan
Discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6149393](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6149393)

